# Unemployment benefit in Spain



## McFlangie (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know how unemployment benefit in Spain works?

I have been working here 2 years and have been advised I am entitled, but do not know how much or how often. Hopefully I will get another job soon, but best to be prepared! 

Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

McFlangie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how unemployment benefit in Spain works?
> 
> ...


don't know, don't work and don't claim. But my understanding is if you have worked and paid in to the system, you will be entitled to something... good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

McFlangie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how unemployment benefit in Spain works?
> 
> ...


Go to your local INEM office and they'll tell you.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

You must make a claim within 15 days of having stopped work. You need to go to your nearest INEM office and they will give you a list of paperwork that you need to bring to them. Once approved you should get around 80% of your wage. They pay it on the 10th day every month into your bank account. For working 2 years you will recieve around 8 months dole (4 months per year worked).


----------



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi McFlangie,

It's Sally here from the British Embassy in Madrid. The department that manages unemployment benefit is INEM and this is the part of their website which gives information on accessing benefits:

https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/redtrabaja/static/Redirect.do?page=introPrestaciones

If you do have to make an application, you can even track it online.

If you have UK NI contributions, don't forget to ask about including them in the calculation of your unemployment benefit.

I hope this is helpful.

Best wishes,

Sally

British Embassy, Madrid
Promoting British interests in Spain with Commitment, Consistency and Confidence
ukinspain.fco.gov.uk


----------



## bigpoppa (Jul 3, 2010)

Try your local INEM office, make sure you have a copy of your contract, passport, NIE, redundancy document, bank details, tax number & plenty of patience, you may have to que up 3/4 or even 5 times before you actually get anywhere & take an interpreter if you are not fluent in spanish.

From memory, if you have paid in for 2 years you are entitilled to 70% of your contract salary for 3 months and then it is a sliding scale- downwards I am afriad, one other point worth mentioning is that they will offer you free courses to learn Spanish to encourage you to seek employment with a Spanish company.

Good Luck


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

As far as I know the situation is fairly simple, for 6 months you get a percentage of your pay, approx 70%. You then get a reducing percentage for 18 months. After that everything stops and you are on your own. At least that seems to be how it works in the Valencian area with people we know.


----------

